# Hawthorne Village trains won't stay coupled



## fizgig (May 3, 2010)

My father just passed away and I inhereted 4 train sets, 2 mid-50s Lionels (they will get their own post) and these two which were new in the boxes, never assembled (he was a huge Wings fan):
http://www.collectiblestoday.com/ct/product/prdid-49222.jsp 

http://www.collectiblestoday.com/ct/product/prdid-917245.jsp?red+wings&endeca=true

I have a few problems, 1 is they won't stay coupled, the track is flat and connected properly, the manual says just bump them together and they will connect, but the connections seem really loose and some of them you have to move around to connect. The heavy cars have the little spring on the coupler (like this http://www.litchfieldstation.com/xcart/images/T/380-148-2.jpg), but the lighter cars do not, they are the ones that come uncoupled. Does the big curved plastic part do anything or have an adjustment?

2 is the second engine car on both sets does not move on its own, the engine doesn't work, it just sits there without the main engine pulling it, are they both broken, or do I have to do something to get it to work?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Fizgig,

Condolences on your father's passing. Hope you have many happy lasting memories.

I'll defer to others here re: Kaydee coupler tips.

Many real-life diesels were configured with "A" and "B" units ... A with a cab, B without. Many model mfrs choose to put functional motors in the A unit, but setup the B unit as a "dummy" with no motor or self-power. Is that likely your case? Weight and a look at the underside should offer a quick diagnosis.

Regards,
TJ


----------



## fizgig (May 3, 2010)

they weigh a ton, easily 5x as much as the big cars and they're half as big as the dome cars, and the underside looks the same as the main engine.

here's it in action http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X6u6HoAS65A this is the longest i got it to stay connected, it broke apart on the next trip, I put the engines from both sets on it, and the 3rd car is the engine that doesn't power up.


----------

